# 16 Electronic Warfare Squadron Fishing Trip 2011



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

My buddy JC and I set up a private charter trip aboard the Sweet Jody for our squadron, it turned out great! We headed out of Destin for an 8-hour on 12 July and definitely got our money's worth. Major action on every spot Capt Cliff Cox dropped us on. Caught our 40-person limit on some very respectable snapper and a few stud triggers were brought in. Can't wait to do it again next year!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

More pics.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that boats been around a looong time, I used to fish on it when I was a kid.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

That's some hugemongous triggers!


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope that kids not passed out from drinking with ya ll lol looks like a good day


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

Shoot, you shoulda seen that kid shotgunnin' the root beers...:drink:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like a good time!! Terrible choice on the adult beverage unless you were just trying to stay hydrated.......


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Looked like a good time!! Terrible choice on the adult beverage unless you were just trying to stay hydrated.......


I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad to see some more E-Dubbs out there! There are a few of us over in Pensacola!


----------

